# Stand Up Comedians



## Chanticleer (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello! 

Can I ask if anyone has ever done stand up comedy in a fursuit? It sounds like an utterly hilarious concept to me.

The idea appealed to me so much that I wrote the beginning of a comedy routine:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1485937/


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 23, 2008)

"2, The Ranting Gryphon" is a Furry that does "comedy" (Rants) but I've never seen him do it in a suit. You can find his videos on youtube, and he has a few DVD's for sale


----------



## Rimbaum (Aug 29, 2008)

The biggest problem I see with a standup routine in a fursuit is the inherent muffled quality to the voice. This might be relieved by a clip-on microphone placed inside the head so it's closer to your normal mouth.

The other problem I see... is actually that I wouldn't want to see a fursuiter talking around a lot of people. The appeal in walking around in suit, to me, is the lack of words. It's all exaggerated movements and charades-type acting, and too much talking ruins that illusion.

But that's just me.


----------



## Chanticleer (Aug 29, 2008)

Rimbaum said:


> The biggest problem I see with a standup routine in a fursuit is the inherent muffled quality to the voice. This might be relieved by a clip-on microphone placed inside the head so it's closer to your normal mouth.
> 
> The other problem I see... is actually that I wouldn't want to see a fursuiter talking around a lot of people. The appeal in walking around in suit, to me, is the lack of words. It's all exaggerated movements and charades-type acting, and too much talking ruins that illusion.
> 
> But that's just me.



Hmm... I guess I could see that, but different people enjoy fursuits in different ways.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 30, 2008)

The closest to stand up I've done is Whose Yankin' Your Tail, a whose line is it anyway spoof, in suit at a con.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

So trolls, what's the deal with that!? And what is up with those flesh fags, anyways!?



Rimbaum said:


> The appeal in walking around in suit, to me, is the lack of words. It's all exaggerated movements and charades-type acting, and too much talking ruins that illusion.



The appeal to most people to wearing a fursuit is to pretend that they are an anthropomorphic animal, and possibly to have sex with another person in a fursuit pretending to be an anthropomorphic animal.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 30, 2008)

i like the script so far. I feel that the routine is good, but the wording should be changed a bit to seem less formal. But then again, formality has a lot to do with how you carry yourself, so as long as you are very loose and approachable it'll be good. 

when the full thing is done, tell me so I can read it, ok? :3


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 2, 2008)

as on person said  i know few comedians  but none that  do in  suit...  namely isfacat and 2 the ranting gryphon


----------



## Narom (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't see problems in such acts, we want to laugh at the jokes coming from the guy, if fursuited then even more comedic  not like we're gonna ignite a mob of angry people against someone just for wearing a suit, that's like painting yourself in a different color so a racist can come kill you or something, it would be silly.


----------

